

Show HN: HELI – a simple game I made for android and iOS - opless
http://www.simonwaite.com/apps/heli

======
fasteo
Very nice. Sound effects are great, progressive heli damaged is a great idea
and well executed, specially the smoking effect.

May I ask which platform (GameMaker and the like) or framework, if any, did
you use ?

~~~
opless
Hi fasteo!

I used Unity3d (in 2d mode, obviously).

The prototype was built in an afternoon from scratch where most of the time
was finding suitable art to test with. With a few weeks on and off polishing
it and discussions with my pet artist :)

